# Simple "Universal Studios Horror Actor" Tombstones



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Since you can never have too many tombstones in your graveyard, Spooky1 and I just finished making three stones that will be displayed as a group in our yard this year. We kept the designs simple partly because it's just plain easier and partly to give a look different from the other stones we already have.










Here I was testing out one of those Sylvania 3-LED Dot-It lights to see how well it would light up the group. The answer is "not very", so I'll have to play with that a bit more.










The individual stones:


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Nope - you can _never_ have too many tombstones. These are great & I love the paint job - the yellow/gold really pops.


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Ditto on the paint job - very realistic. 

All of you north of the Mason-Dixon just kill me. Our home improvement stores down here only stock 1/2" sheets of foam board, but we can special order the 3/4". They actually laughed at me at Lowe's when I asked about getting some 2" board.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Gasp. He carries the Mark! Nice work Roxy and Spooky1! Where is the Vincent Price tombstone?!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Those are awesome! You say simple but I know that takes talent to make, love the paint work.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

those are sweet love the paint great effect


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

These are great stones and I agree with others that the pain is awesome.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Great job, Roxy, I love the textured paint look - very interesting, I bet it will catch the light perfectly. Interesting shape on Lugosi too, I like it a lot!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice work roxy a spooky1. The stones look terrific.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, all! The painting technique is actually pretty simple. We just stippled/blotted on various diluted acrylic paints using a balled-up paper towel - sort of a faux finish technique for stones.



Devils Chariot said:


> Gasp. He carries the Mark! Nice work Roxy and Spooky1! Where is the Vincent Price tombstone?!


(smacking forehead) How could I forget one of my favorites!?! We'll have to add him next year, but we'll need to come up with another actor so we have a grouping of five. That's more visually appealing than an even number


----------



## Night Watchman (Aug 15, 2009)

Those are so cool, I like the painting. Need to keep it in mind.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

Great Stones Roxy and Spookie. I can halp you with the Dot-it Lights. I used several of them last year with great results.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Very nice job on the stones, really like the paint job!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Awesome Roxy !


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Roxy/Spooky, Those are great!! I like the simplicity of them, although they in no way look simple. Just not too busy. Great paint effects, colors, shapes, everything about them was well thought out and perfectly executed. I would give them a 10.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Love the painting & colors ... works very well together! Nice job!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Really brilliant adding that copper color. It just adds to the realism. I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

Great work, Roxy! They'll look great in your graveyard!


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job, Roxy & Spooky. Looks like you two are getting seriously stoned!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

yet another masterpiece from the scream team! great job!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Really brilliant adding that copper color. It just adds to the realism. I'm going to have to try that.


Actually Roxy used gold paint on the lugosi stone, while I used bronze paint on the Chaney & Karloff stones.


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

They look great. My theme this year is "Horray for Horrorwood" and I made 25 new headstones, all with names of deceased horror movie actors. I like the flecks of gold in the stone.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, Trish! The use of the metallic paint (copper and burnished gold) was inspired by Mother Nature herself. Stones like granite have similar coloring, so I thought it would give a nice "change of pace" look to our tombstones.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

tot13 said:


> Ditto on the paint job - very realistic.
> 
> All of you north of the Mason-Dixon just kill me. Our home improvement stores down here only stock 1/2" sheets of foam board, but we can special order the 3/4". They actually laughed at me at Lowe's when I asked about getting some 2" board.


Actually we're south of the Mason-Dixon line, and the smaller stones were made from the tops of Styrofoam shipping boxes (a perk of working in a laboratory that get supplies shipped cold). 



Devils Chariot said:


> Gasp. He carries the Mark! Nice work Roxy and Spooky1! Where is the Vincent Price tombstone?!


It's not Halloween yet! I'll see what I can do about Mr. Price.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I also payed homage to the Universal stars. Great minds think alike.


----------

